
The Iconography of Sharing: Windows has updated its share icon - andysinclair
https://medium.com/microsoft-design/the-iconography-of-sharing-183a1ad9c6f1#.szqn2o7yb
======
dexwiz
> An icon can also be successful in a ubiquitous way — something that’s
> universally accepted as a true representation regardless of its symbolic
> meaning.

I really dislike how fast icons have been changing over the last several
years. Everyone has an opinion, and I am glad Microsoft went with something a
bit more recognizable over what they felt was pure. The new icon matches the
"send" mentality over the "share" social trope.

------
andysinclair
I don’t understand why they didn’t test the old one in the usability labs
BEFORE deciding to use it:

"From data in our usability labs, we’ve consistently seen people
misunderstanding or looking past the icon in the user interface, especially
when a label didn’t accompany it. When it stood alone, many people saw its
circular shape and mistakenly interpreted it against other ring-shaped icons
like sync or refresh or loading"

